# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  IGF-1 LR3 and MGF on non workout days?

## Newcastle

When taking these pepitides, do you skip doses on non workout days? Also should I be dosing at 60mcg on each side of the muscle worked out or 60mcg split up with each side. Thanks in avance, on the insight.

----------


## Newcastle

Also on non workout days, should this be taken sub-Q?

----------


## gixxerboy1

never used mgf, but when i used igf i used it everyday.
take the total dose you want for the day and divide it into 2 injections.

----------


## Newcastle

Shouldn't I just take the full dose sub-Q. Since I did not workout any muscle group? On workout days, I have been dividing the dose and IM the dose on each side of the body the muscle group was worked out. 
Gixxerboy1 you say divide the dose into 2 injections. For each side of the muscle group or morning and night?

----------


## elendil

good luck sir

----------


## Blergs

why in the world would you NOT take it on off days? if anything if you had to pick I would say ON off days, thats when your recovering best.
use on and off days. :-)

----------


## Newcastle

Thanks for the information, bro's. Chest and Bi's have never looked better. Great looking fullness and pumps.

----------

